# My First Dasher!!



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I have made it back from my 5 day road trip mostly unscaved. But picked up a new daily driver/project It's an 81 Dasher Wagon, with a 1z TDI swap! It's not perfect but its in pretty good shape. I'm making this post on my phone at work so can't post pics yet but will soon. She did good on the trip besides developing an electrical issue 130 miles from denver. The headlights just quit working, the high beams work when I hold the switch down.... Also the radio and blower motor don't work unless the lights are working.... So working on that tonight. Also the og 4speed is not conduciveto road trips, guess people in 81didnt need to drive faster then 55 mph lol. So plans are to fix issues first, then 5speed swap asap, then side mount IC, it is non intercooled currently. EGTs stayed pretty low when cruising but would raise fairly fast if I stayed on it. But anyways pics will come this afternoon

The mTDi, really needs an intercooler









The first stop in Ky, only used half a tank









The morning after my overnight stop in Pickneyville Il (some friends live there)









Traffic jam in St Louis (all 4 lanes shutdown from fatality accident) took 1.5hrs to drive 1 mile to next exit









Had to stop at the "Worlds Largest Gift Shop" got to love Mo









Nothing like being passed by a Vw Rialta...









made it to Pittsburg Ks









Breakfast at a Pittsburg stapel Otto's









Got passed by the Rose Hill High's bus....









Worlds largest ball of Twine









Made it home 1500 miles and 5days later (well 2 day stop in Wichita)


----------



## Evdubs (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks solid...a lil rust but still looks strong.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah, i have a new fender for it, so eventually that is the plan. It really needs a 5 speed swapped into it. Just trying to do my research and see if an easier to find Fox 5 speed would be ok ( i know it bolts up but is the gearing ok with the mTDI) or if i really need to track down a Quantum TD 5 speed... any input on this?


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Nice Find; looks like a very solid car. Great color.

Have put quite a few miles on 1.5na Dashers with the ZV 0.968 final) and YT (0.882) 4-speeds, as well as 1.5na & 1.6na in my '80 Dasher wagon with the 2M (0.60) 5-speed. As expected the 1.5na with the 2M was frequently overwhelmed (especially pulling a trailer)! :banghead: However, the 1.6na does 65mph @ a leisurely 2,350rpm. That might be turning just a bit low for a 1.6's torque peak, but it's right in the sweet spot for a 1.9TDi going for economical cruising.

It seems like it really comes down to what you want to do with your mTDi: with it's longer stroke than the either of the 1.5/1.6L combos, it will have plenty of torque (especially with the intercooler) to manage a VW Fox PSA (.68), while the Quantum 1.6TD's 3M/9Q (0.73) may limit your top speed, if that's an important concern (Bonneville Salt Flats?), or have you revving the motor above its torque peak just cruising on long trips. OTOH if you're anticipating autocrossing, the QTD's 3M/9Q is definitely a better choice.

IIRC using the the Dasher wagon vs. the Quantum TD wagon saves about 400lbs, and another 400lbs less than any of cars VW shipped here with a 1.9TDi. The Dasher's lighter weight certainly opens up your choices for gearing. You can always fine tune with changes in tire size. Really a personal choice.

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info, i plan on just having a fun canyone carver/cruiser car road trips ect. I dont mind cruising at 70mph not the 80-85mph that most people do on I70 from Co to kansas. but doint 55mph on I70 is just scary, i took a back route to avoid getting rearended by so dump ass texting and driving on trip home with this car. Plus with the larger turbo this thing screams for a 5th gear lol


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Love the photos, great trip for you and the newest addition to your family!  I love hearing about B1s being rescued.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah i Absolutely LOVE this car, just need to work on a few things... I.E. 5 speed swap! But I love the 70s/80s styling. I really like the dash. That is one of the things i dont like about Rabbits, is the dash. The MKI Jettas and Cabby's dash i like a lot, but the dash was a big factor in not buying a rabbit when i was looking for a car. I wanted an early water cooled car, and diesel... Im so glad i was able to work out the deal on this car. The PO actually decided to keep it, then i was able to convice him it was going to a good home  Which it is lol.

Here is my to do list

1. Replace the ignition switch (99% sure its causing the head light issue)

2. Intercooler, the PO gave me an Ebay front mount but dont see how it will fit, so plan on using a stock side mount, looking into an MR2's, has both pipes coming off the back side, looks easier to plumb then a TDI/1.8t side mount

3. 5 speed swap, I will have to pay a shop to do this as i live in an apt in Denver, Back in Kansas i have access to several garages, but not here... the pains of living in a bigger city...

4. Suppension, the PO cut the springs, i like the stance, not too low, but no wheel gap, but it needs to be done Correctly, I want to try and find an extra set of strut housing and have a friend cut and re weld them to house some Ground Control coil over springs, then get some Bilstiens, it will be low ish and handle. Im not one of the those "Slam it to the ground just to look cool" i want performance with a sporty look

5. Swap back to ECU controlled TDI, I think the mTDI set up is nice becuase it makes it simple but i like the tunabilty of the ECU. It is going to take some time to get all the parts to go back...

6. Paint, I LOVE the factory paint, but when i replace the fender i will need to paint it, as the fender has rust, and the hood is completely shot paint wise

So i hope to have 1 and 2 done soon, 3 and 4 around the first of the year, 5 and 6 some time down the road lol I really want to make TDIfest next year, where ever it will be lol


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

On the paint... yeah, the early clear coats did get brittle with age. My '80 Dasher wagon's color is very close to yours, and a heavy-but-quick hail storm in Oregon really trashed the clear coat on its hood & roof. Kinda crazy, since all the mostly vertical surfaces still look great! Almost re-paint time.

As to your headlight problem, I'd bet on a faulty headlight relay or a bad ground (check 'em all!). After frying the original headlight switch (90/130W H4 bulbs... my bad!) and replacing it, I wired up external relays to each of the headlight circuits; that gave much brighter lighting plus reliabililty. Somehow my factory headlight relay survived the abuse & now all it has to do is key a little power to the external relays, which do the real power switching to the Cibie headlights.

In reference to your intended cruising speeds, the 2M Quantum 5-speed and 195/60-14 tires on my Dasher spin the engine @ 3000rpm @ 83mph. The 0.60 5th gear ratios of the 2M, 5M & MV trannies are the highest I've seen listed that "bolt up" to these vehicles. (See Adam's list http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/m...wap-specs.html )


J.R.
SoCal


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Re the headlight issues - when I got my car his ignition switch had gone into meltdown. Someone had dodgily hard wired the headlights to it as a bypass, and the only way you could start the car was by turning the parkers on then turning the keys. I know, shonky.

Anyways, after a bit of farting about we discovered that the tiny switch is also a Porsche part, for a 924 of the era. So, keep that in mind when trying to figure out the issue. There's only a tiny copper element in this plastic housing, and the plastic had melted, preventing the element from connecting. I found a new switch on germanautoparts.com under Porsche 924.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

If you ever need to find any porsche parts, go to the webpage www.pelicanparts.com

Its where I get all my parts. I bet you could find many similar parts that fit on the B1's


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks to be in good shape.:thumbup:


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

Very clean start! Enjoy your build.

Mine's going to be getting a new look over the winter and early spring through summer.


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

glad you made it back ok, watch the redlights :banghead:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

nice, very nice, i'm excited to see you do a transmission swap as i'm likely going to do the same thing. hopefully finding a fox 5 speed


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

that is the plan a Fox 5speed, but i wont be doing it myself, as i have no garage to do it, dont want to do it on the street in front of my APT... living downtown Denver kind of sucks for that, so i will pay a shop to do it.... i know....


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Have you thought about hiring some space, a shed or warehouse or garage, to work in?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Dasher looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

The first thing I wanted to do w my B1 was get a fox 5 speed. Thinking it would be hard to come by I pulled the first I found. Since then I have seen 4 or 5 in yards! To bad you aren't in VA! Was at a yard today that had 4 dashes and 2 Audi foxs. Gotta love B1s


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Great looking car. wish i could find a 5 speed


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Nice looking find, and while it might be fun to have exposed timing components it really is rather dangerous. If a bird hit the grill and broke something loose it could easily make its way into the timing belt / sprockets and that would be the end. I would seriously consider hunting down the timing belt cover for that. 

A 5 speed trans will give you more gears to play with in town but all else equal only about 200rpm less at highway speed unless you do further modifications to the 5 box gearing. 

steve


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Nice looking find, and while it might be fun to have exposed timing components it really is rather dangerous. If a bird hit the grill and broke something loose it could easily make its way into the timing belt / sprockets and that would be the end. I would seriously consider hunting down the timing belt cover for that.
> 
> A 5 speed trans will give you more gears to play with in town but all else equal only about 200rpm less at highway speed unless you do further modifications to the 5 box gearing.
> 
> steve


 As to the timing belt cover... Yah, have to agree with that (and plead "guilty" to running w/o mine for the last 25K miles!). 

But re. the "only about 200rpm less at highway speed" statement relative to the to the 4-speed to (oem-geared) 5-speed swap... gotta say "no way"/ time to replace the calculator batteries! 

At 60mph: the '79 Dasher's oem 4-speed YT trans (0.882 fourth gear) had the engine @ 3000rpm @ only 60mph, while the replacement 2M (0.778 fourth gear & 0.60 fifth) puts engine speed @ roughly 350rpm less, just in the 2M's fourth gear, with fifth still left to come @ about 2040rpm. Furthermore, that's only @ 60mph, not up at the more common cruising speeds of 65-70mph... or commuting @ 75-90mph (almost 1300rpm difference @ 80mph!). 

Even the 3M/9Q from the QTD (0.73 fifth gear) would pull that 60mph cruise @ less than 2500rpm in fifth gear. 

However, I'm looking forward to hearing what interchangeability exists with the internal gears of the 4-cylinder and larger 5-cylinder Audi/Passat gearboxes. Seems like even higher 3rd/4th/5th ratios could make sense when re-powering with a turbocharged 1.9 or 2.0L in a 2100-2400Lb Dasher. 

J.R. 
SoCal


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

If you need a timing cover, i have 2 extras. You can PM me if you want it.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

krautwhlz said:


> As to the timing belt cover... Yah, have to agree with that (and plead "guilty" to running w/o mine for the last 25K miles!).
> 
> But re. the "only about 200rpm less at highway speed" statement relative to the to the 4-speed to (oem-geared) 5-speed swap... gotta say "no way"/ time to replace the calculator batteries!
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was looking at my 5 speed gearing data and did not look at the 4 speed stuff. I generally don't think too much about he 4 speed boxes as an option. I'm surprised your cars PO left that JT gearbox in the car.

These are the figures I've come up with for various trans combos. I've eliminated the FD and top gear as they're already known, these are also with 195/60r14 (23.2" diameter) tires. This is RPM at 65mph.

PW - 2848 rpm (4 spd) (3.89x.778)
PSA - 2646 rpm (5 spd)
3M/9Q - 2824 rpm (5 spd)
5M/2M - 2321 (5 spd)
QF - 2078 (*5cyl* 5 spd)

These are the standard gearboxes available with normal internal gearing. My comment I guess was regarding the PW to PSA conversion since in the Fox world that's what's mostly discussed although it's relevant here as well because it's an option. The PSA is better than the 9Q/3M which is barely better at road speed than a PW 4spd.

I don't have a dasher manual for after 77 so I don't have access to the late dasher data. And you're right, the JT just about runs at 3k rpm at 60, which is awfully high for a tdi engine given that max is created just under 2k rpm.

In your case a gearbox change would definitely be in order, but I wouldn't settle for a 3m/9Q, you need something that goes further like the 5M/2M if you can find one or a hybrid setup that combines gears from other boxes like the QF.

My goal for the Fox TD is a 5M/2M trans. The Fox only weighs in at a ton so there's not much to move down the road. If I get a chance at a 1.9TDI I'll have to come up with another option, probably a combination.

Sorry for the confusion

steve


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

no, thanks for all the Info, I now know what to start looking for. I have since been offered a Garage when ever i need it, and made some friends to help, so hope to be getting the parts for the swap around the new years.


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

A little off topic, but what are your wheel/tire specs? I picked up a set of RA's for my car last night, and trying to figure out what size tires to run.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Originally, if memory serves me correctly the dasher had 155/80/13 unless it was a sport model..... But let me check my vw workshop manuals for certain.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

I was correct.... Originally they came with Bias Ply 155/SR13 (Radials 155/80/R13)..... Unless you had a sport upgrade, then they came with 175/70/R13 Radials starting in 1979. They are about the same diameter.... The 175's are just wider.... The only noticable difference is stoping power, personally I put the 155's on my dasher for fuel economy purposes..... not to mension theyare about $25/tire vs $60/tire for the 175's.


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Skinnies definitely deliver more miles per gallon, but IMHO whether the trade-off's worth it, is really a very personal decision. Almost went to 205/55-14, but the 196/60-14s were so much better than the previous 175/70-13s that I stopped there as a good compromise between fuel economy and better handling/braking/steering. 14" wheels also give the brakes (discs or drums) more room to vent off the heat of operation. Gotta find the balance that works for you, your car's suspension setup, and mostly... for your style of driving.

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

So update on the car, LOVE the thing... have driven it to and from Denver to Wichita twice (550 miles one way)...

I really need the 5 speed as my speedo is off the faster i go and im really doin 55mph with 65 indicated... makes for a LONG trip...

So in trying to track down a transmission i found this site with supposedly Knew transmission and has a 5 speed for an Audi Coupe/90 FWD..... would that work? 

http://www.autoshoppingcenter.com/Volkswagen/transmissions_rearend/trans_5speed.html

It says PX as the Trans code...


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

QuantumSyncro said:


> *3M/9Q - 2824 rpm (5 spd)
> 5M/2M - 2321 (5 spd)
> QF - 2078 (5cyl 5 spd)*
> 
> ...


These came out of which vehicles?

5m/2m are from the Quantum Turbo Diesel but the
QF???
and 3M/9Q????


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

You might want to look into my topic (Q-TDI). 

I have made a gearbox that is almost perfect for TDI! You just need 2 different 5-speed gearboxes and some guy that knows how to build them :beer:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

xthechadx said:


> These came out of which vehicles?
> 
> 5m/2m are from the Quantum Turbo Diesel but the
> QF???
> and 3M/9Q????


Yes, you should read Zollie's thread on the Q-tdi, he's been working on a gearbox to get the rpm range down to optimal for the 1Z/Ahu engines.

5m/2m are 013 5 speed from 4 cyl gasser quantum / 4k (B2)
QF is a type 093 5 speed from a 5 cyl gasser 4k/ coupe GT (B2)
3M/9Q is type 013 5 speed from 4k/quantum diesel / turbo diesel.

While a person can't use the 093 QF trans directly with a 4 cylinder engine the internals (3,4,5th) can be transferred to a 4 cylinder gearbox to make it better with the low torque curve of the tdi.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

I figure i would add some pictars... since there has been a lot of informational text lol

These are from my drive at christmas...

Loaded up ready to go... That is a MKV Thunderbunny kit for my cousins car, what a nice christmas present 



















Had to help my sister transport a dog, on my way back to CO, with her underground dog railroad lol. She fosters for a no kill large breed Rescue, This was a mastiff from texas making his way to NM, I took him from KS to Denver, then gave him to another volunteer, I wanted to keep him, he was such a big baby, scared of the world










Hit a little snow on the way home, you can see how big the dog was...











Here are some pics of another trip to KS/OK, I purchased a 03 GTi VR6 24v. I had owned it before and was just buying it back.... But had a buddy with me to drive the GTi back, decided to stop at only dinners and take the back way without freeways... was a fun trip 

Got my Euro Plates mounted just before the Trip...









Here is the Rear, and My buddy Jerrod at the resturant we stopped at...









Jerrod felt adventurist and orderd the Rocky Mountian Oysters..... you can see my Grilled Cheese in the bottom of the Pic... (im a vegitarian so i could not pertake lol)





















This is when we figured out it was one Testie sliced then fried....











When we decided to leave a couple other Diesels decided to join me 












Made it to Dodge City to stay for the Night, why stay at the Holiday in when you can stay at the sweet Thunder Bird 











Dont worry it was double room, two beds lol










Had to hit up the Casino...











The next morning we stopped by this crazy artist place in NOwhere western KS. I saw this place on the "Whats Wrong With Kansas" documentory on netflix










then stopped for breakfast at the Mom and pop dinner, with only one farmer in there, we got the "who the hell are you guys" look from the only patrin lol



















At a truck stop had to park by the period correct Toyota...


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Get me some high res photos of your Dasher's travels, I'd love it for the 2014 B1 wall calendar  

http://www.B1calendar.com


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

will do, give me a couple weeks, I left it in wichita getting some work done when i picked up the 03 GTI, I will get wax it up and get some good pics, which would be better, up in the Rockie Mountians, or in the city of Denver?


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Whatever you like, mate  Whatever setting you think will look good on a wall in homes around the world. Try both, send me both, more the merrier


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Yes, you should read Zollie's thread on the Q-tdi, he's been working on a gearbox to get the rpm range down to optimal for the 1Z/Ahu engines.
> 
> 5m/2m are 013 5 speed from 4 cyl gasser quantum / 4k (B2)
> QF is a type 093 5 speed from a 5 cyl gasser 4k/ coupe GT (B2)
> ...


Note that a 5cyl 4th gear will not fit the 3M gearbox!! Probably it will fit the 5M/2M! (Fits the 2N/2P for sure).

I made the 3M mistake, so you huys don't have to


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool thread bro! Just read thru all of it.

Did you ever source a 5 speed? Not sure if they are 4 or 5, but LKQ and U pull both have foxes right now. An 88 and a 90. Being they are fox1's tho, they are most likely 4 speed.... Good Luck!


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

i found one in Idaho for $350 shipped to a commercial address... its from a Quantum Turbo diesel i asked for the trans code and they are supposed to email me back


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

xthechadx said:


> i found one in Idaho for $350 shipped to a commercial address... its from a Quantum Turbo diesel i asked for the trans code and they are supposed to email me back


Should be 3M or 9Q. You better search for a trans from a 1.7 gasser! The 5th gear is another 20% or so heavier!! Search for the MV or 5M code transmission!!


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

So got this pic of the Dasher yesterday. (I stashed in KS at my cousins, becuase of a winter storm when i picked up the GTi)











Then a pic of it today...











And my GTi at work last night... we got 2-3 inches downtown...












My plans are to fly in and pick it up monday... :banghead: Both my cars in 2 different states got snow on the same day.... Kind of ironic


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

xthechadx said:


> So got this pic of the Dasher yesterday. (I stashed in KS at my cousins, becuase of a winter storm when i picked up the GTi)


Did you get this in high res? Looks gorgeous, and just right for the calendar! :thumbup:


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

No just from an iPhone... Sorry man but plan on getting some winter Mountians shots next weeks, we are supposed to get snow every 2 days this week...


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

I have been waiting to take snow pictures of my Dasher for the calender now for the last few months, but Illinois has been suffering from a snow draught, so I decided to just start ripping my front end apart to fix some rusty frame issues.

Guess what.... WE JUST GOT 8 INCHES OF SNOW!!!! I cant move my dasher outside because the suspension is currently off along with the engine and quarter panels.


But seriously, you should come and check out vwdasher.com too! We love pictures there too. I dont go on vortex that often like I should, but I visit vwdasher every day, pretty much every few hours. 

Glad to see you love that dasher! Have you named it yet? I name most of my vehicles, or atleast the ones I like!

I am currently on the hunt for the 5sp gearbox for my dasher as well.... Hoping to put one in during this rebuild.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

thecheesemannn said:


> I have been waiting to take snow pictures of my Dasher for the calender now for the last few months, but Illinois has been suffering from a snow draught, so I decided to just start ripping my front end apart to fix some rusty frame issues.
> 
> Guess what.... WE JUST GOT 8 INCHES OF SNOW!!!! I cant move my dasher outside because the suspension is currently off along with the engine and quarter panels.
> 
> ...


Yes...we got that snowstorm too...it wasn't much fun


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah that storm help drop 20+ inches on Wichita, Ks in 2 weeks. Wichita had the snowiest Feb in recorded history.... Here in Co we live and die by the snow.... That is what provides the moisture for the summer. It never rains. 

Also yeah i started a thread on the vwdasher.com but for some reason i never updated it, just so use to vortex... i will post some pics and update it soon. I will have to check it our more often lol


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

I got some hi res shots... none are edited, but what do you guys think? they were taken by a friend with a ok DSLR...





































This is probally my Fav


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

just started a vwdasher.com thread


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

good to see the dasher is still treating you well, even better to hear you were able to track down the proper trans for it. I'm glad to see it getting the attention it deserves :beer: 

Even better to see you finally got legal plates on it. I noticed my plate laying in the back still in the pic with the dog, i know you weren't really concerned with ever getting it back to me after I got the second ticket in the mail from where you blew a tollbooth. I just reported the plate lost/stolen so I wouldn't let the police catch you with it in your possession.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

93wolfsburg said:


> Even better to see you finally got legal plates on it. I noticed my plate laying in the back still in the pic with the dog, i know you weren't really concerned with ever getting it back to me after I got the second ticket in the mail from where you blew a tollbooth. I just reported the plate lost/stolen so I wouldn't let the police catch you with it in your possession.


 Waw, that's rough! OP (xthechadx), you better make this right. :thumbup:


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

93wolfsburg said:


> good to see the dasher is still treating you well, even better to hear you were able to track down the proper trans for it. I'm glad to see it getting the attention it deserves :beer:
> 
> Even better to see you finally got legal plates on it. I noticed my plate laying in the back still in the pic with the dog, i know you weren't really concerned with ever getting it back to me after I got the second ticket in the mail from where you blew a tollbooth. I just reported the plate lost/stolen so I wouldn't let the police catch you with it in your possession.


 please PM me the details... I had plates when i told you I did. Not sure the toll booth but pm me and i will take care of it


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't see a need for pm at this point, I'd like to go on the public record as i was pretty clear at the time of the purchase what i expected out of the deal and then I thought i really made my point when i spoke to you on the phone after getting the red-light ticket. Apparently you're still confused so i'm going to lay it all out on the table so others on the forum don't make the same mistakes I did in their dealings with you. 

Just to lay the groundwork so everyone knows whats up and there is no confusion... 
I've had that car for a long time and wanted to have a good home. We had just bought a house, and I had three projects including the dasher anyone who's ever purchased a new home can relate to the expenses related with such a purchase so I decided to sell the dasher. 

On the test drive the alternator quit charging as a result of a problem in the exciter circuit originating from the cluster something i had problems with many months before and went away. I would have fixed it if i could have obtained the proper cluster. I apologized for the problem and then I showed you how to jump the exciter circuit, gave you my booster pack just in case, and decided to let you transport the car home on my tag with the understanding that you would mail it back to me when you got home. 

Weeks went by never got the plate, I wrote it off and got a new plate for the vehicle i was wanting to transfer that plate to figuring I'd never hear from you again anyway. Sometime late October or early November I got the ticket below. I found your number from an old email and called you. To my surprise you answered You gave me some excuse about not paying attention while coming home from church, and continued on to tell me some BS about how its not a real ticket unless an officer hands it to you, blah blah blah. I'm not a fan of red-light cameras either, but the bottom line is you broke the law and didn't give two ****s because it wasn't your plate, you never showed any remorse for putting me in that position. Admittedly I was probably a bit rude toward the end of our phone conversation which I later apologized for when I emailed you a copy of the ticket, but I was very irritated at the fact that you did that and didn't notify me prior to me getting mailed the ticket and then you tried to make excuses for it on the phone, be a man and own your mistakes. I told you to correct the issue by the next business day (which would have been a Monday) and mail me my plate along with proof that the fine had been settled. You never did this. 

Fortunately the City of Denver and the Denver PD were very helpful in handling the situation they had me provide them with as much of your information as possible, the bill of sale, and they dismissed the charges. 

Then again in December you blew a toll both twice in the same day. I can see being in the wrong lane and making a mistake once but not twice in the same day, again it shows that who gives a **** its not my plate and subsequent fine attitude. You would have purposely had to take the express lane so as to avoid having to stop and pay the toll to an actual person, again you did this twice in the same day as shown on the ticket below. 

I wish i could say my dealings with the highway administration were as easy as with the city of Denver and PD. They wont return my calls and seem to be uninterested in the documentation I've sent them. I'm probably just going to pay the ticket so I don't get a warrant issued for me in Denver or something hitting my credit for non payment. 

For anyone that's read this far sorry for the long read, but I've been dealing with folks and VW's for over a decade now and I've never been SO disappointed in a fellow "enthusiast" I think it really highlights a problem with today's generation and their complete disregard for others and inability to deal with the consequences of their actions. I can say I've learned my lesson in that I'll probably never sell a car to another "out of towner" and I sure as heck wont sell another car to anyone and leave my plates on it. It really sucks that you cant trust someones word anymore ESPECIALLY in a group of VW enthusiasts.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

my my....big brother is alive and well in denver....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

@ 93wolfsburg : That's a real bummer.  All of these things are so petty, the OP could've easily prevented all of this from happening. 

Heck. I know this may be impossible, but I offer to pay the fines should it enable you to regain your trust in the VW community.


----------



## 93wolfsburg (Feb 22, 2003)

I do appreciate the thought I know there is still good folks like you out there it just seems these days the younger vw folks don't seem to care about much but themselves. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

$10.60 a fine? Here it would be in the hundreds


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

That's unfortunate. I feel your pain, 93Wolfsburg. I had a similar situation with a Passat I sold a few years ago. 



And like you, I will never leave my tag on a vehicle I sell again.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

So i guess I need to respond, to be honest i don't want to get into some internet fight. If the the PO wanted to actually settle this he could contact me directly.... but here we go

Yes I'm guilty of not getting the tag changed in a timely enough fashion. I am big enough to admit when i am wrong. I was also working 70-80 hrs a week during this time, does this excuse me no, but i feel this does add some light to the situation.

Did i get a Red Light camera ticket YES. I was on my way home from church and the light changed and i didn't get stopped in time and stopped partially in the cross walk. So the camera went off. The PO called me and flipped out, cussed me out and couldn't have a civil discussion at that time. He later called we had a civil discussion where i offered to pay it if he would mail me the ticket. I never got anything from him. I assumed it was a non issue. I did inform him how it is not a legally binding ticket as Colorado Law requires a Police Officer to physically serve the ticket to be binding. Since i got nothing in the mail from him i assumed it was over. Now I did assume and you know what that means....

Now on the Toll issue. I did not blow through a toll. Here in Denver they have Photo Tolls. There is no stops just camera and they send you a bill. I made a wrong turn and ended up on E470 a toll way in Denver. I thought i got turned off before i hit the tolls, but i guess not. I am more then willing to pay the toll charges. He will need to provide me with the bill so i can do so. 

So as this could have all been taken care off one on one but instead he is post out here. if the PO would like to contact me he has my contact info.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Guys - This is absolutely not the venue to settle this. Please use a more private means of communication when posting tickets, etc. 

Please PM me with any questions. Thanks.

Brad.


----------

